# Lola Pics - 6 months old...



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's some new pics of Lola, she's a bit easier to take photo's of as she's a little poser!...


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

She is lovely bee . Like the one were shes in the bag


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Another gorgeous kitty!

I love the 3rd picture 

They look so cute when they lay out like that


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bee, lola is lovely


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Another gorgeous kitty!
> They look so cute when they lay out like that


The Ragdoll pose lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Another gorgeous kitty!
> 
> I love the 3rd picture
> 
> They look so cute when they lay out like that


u been on the wine?? its the forth pic aint it? 

shes lovely bee...beautifull ice eyes.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again Bee-this lady has every reason to pose-she's beautiful and i too love the one of her in your bag-she looks so sweet but cheeky


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u been on the wine?? its the forth pic aint it?
> 
> shes lovely bee...beautifull ice eyes.


Lol, I see what you mean by my post!

I meant I like picture 3, then I commented on the laying down picture lol


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What a pretty girl she is Bee 
Will you be showing her??


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

She's stunning! Hahaha love it how she's in the handbag! Looks as though she's as bad as my Luna! She pops into my backpack! The amounts of times i've almost walked out of the house with her in there!!! 

xxx Joey


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

may said:


> What a pretty girl she is Bee
> Will you be showing her??


Thanks May, yes she's a gorgeous little girl.. Lola's breeder was going to show her but her eye colour is a bit pale for a Seal Colour Point.. Her contract says I cant show her either I think.. So she just likes posing and strutting her stuff around the house lol


----------

